# For Raymond. How to move a lathe



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I found it, this was taken 12 years ago, he hasn't changed much.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

that takes me back

i did similar when i did mine that very similar to my colchester lathe but i think i have the next size up a colchester triumph just about 1 ton

barry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The best one we had was a chipmaster, but couldn't bring everything with us, it was a hard choice. There was also an 1800 almost new, the bloke who had that lost it off the trailer on his way home.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I found it, this was taken 12 years ago, he hasn't changed much.


https://www.pallettrucksuk.co.uk/pr...b8g3_RBbupVkZWHBU39leJMbX3rg903kaAio-EALw_wcB


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> https://www.pallettrucksuk.co.uk/pr...b8g3_RBbupVkZWHBU39leJMbX3rg903kaAio-EALw_wcB


Clear orf you, your not s´posed to be here, whats that anyway.?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Clear orf you, your not s´posed to be here, whats that anyway.?


I pop in to see if it is still broken (it is) it's a machinery moving skate, you'd need three to four for a lathe, but safer and quicker once loaded.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I pop in to see if it is still broken (it is) it's a machinery moving skate, you'd need three to four for a lathe, but safer and quicker once loaded.


Nothing unsafe about how he did it, how could anything go wrong. 
Not that everyone could do it his way of course, he's an expert at it. :grin2:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

when i worked in the factory we used some air mats to move machinery

they were panels with tiny air holes in them and you put a airline onto it

bit like a magic carpet

kev where is the report on the van down sawf

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant and thanks Jan.
Hope my post sticks this time as It has been hit and miss the last few days.

Very handy having a solid floor and I guess I might have used a Pallet Truck. I sold my Pallet truck as everything is gravel here in France.
Not quite as heavy but I used to deliver 35 white goods a day to flats in London. Usually washing machines on my own with a sack barrer. 

Ray.
p.s. dunno why but I was unable to view your videos and had to select YouTube immediately to view.??


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

powerplus said:


> hi all
> 
> when i worked in the factory we used some air mats to move machinery
> 
> ...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have just been looking at some of our old videos and guess what, found where he had moved a shed on steel rollers.


----------

